# Michigan Taxidermist Association members



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Michigan Taxidermy Assoc. members I am starting a small, fund raiser for MTA Dream Makers. I have decals of the MTA Dream makers logo, for sale. The decals sell for $12.00 shipped, with all profits going to Dream Makers. The decals are approx. 9" high and 7 1/2" wide and are made out of white vinyl. I can take paypal, check or money order, just contact me for ordering. I have 24 to start with and can get more, fairly quick, should the need arise. Lets all support this great organization. 
Here is a sample of the decal.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Here's your pic Brian!!


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Chris, I never realized, it didn't show up/


----------

